# Federhärte Swinger



## nadhorn (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines RMX Team 04 .Bin aber leider auch
im Bereich "richtiges set up" ziemlich ahnungslos.Hier meine Frage an die 
Experten:Ich habe in meinem Dämpfer(Manitou 6 way) eine Feder mit der Rate 300x 275.Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung über 90 kg.Ist das i.O.Wenn nein,
wie lautet eure Empfehlung.Wo bekomme ich ggf,eine andere ?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Osti (4. Dezember 2004)

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm


da kann man die passende Federrate selber berechnen. Passt meinen Erfahrungen nach ziemlich gut. Bei SPV-Dämpfern, sowie dem Manitou, kann man tendenziel ne etwas weichere Feder nehmen. Hängt aber auch von der pers. Vorliebe ab, ob man eher nen straffes Fahrwerk oder nen sehr softes mag. 

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. Dezember 2004)

hab mal diese berechnung bekommen 



> Federrate in Pfund pro Inch ist:
> 
> (25,4/0.454)*GewH*Ü*(100/Sag)/(Hub)
> 
> ...




bei der hat der wert den ich damals schon fuhr gestimmt 

mit dem ergebniss von @osti geposteten seite wär ich glaub viel zu weich unterwegs


----------



## nadhorn (12. Dezember 2004)

Danke,Osti u.Blaubär,
kann leider jetzt erst antwoten.Die Mathematik hat meine Vermutung bestätigt.Ich benötige eine deutlich härtere Feder.


----------

